# Schlotternächte "Nachtschrecken"



## Sarun/Syldana (17. Oktober 2008)

Also da ja morgen die Schlotternächte anfangen und ich mir gerne den Titel holen möchte, hab ich ein paar Fragen. Letztes Jahr war ich erst Stufe 20 und hab nicht so viel mitbekommen.




> Schlotternachts-Erfolge
> 
> Das neue Erfolgssystem enthält viele Erfolge für die Schlotternächte. Zudem erhaltet Ihr einen besonderen Titel, wenn Ihr alle Erfolge erlangt habt:
> 
> ...



     Ich denke das dürfte kein Problem darstellen.



> * Bringt mir den Kopf von… Oh, wartet mal: Tötet den kopflosen Reiter
> 
> Der kopflose Reiter befindet sich im Friedhofsflügel des scharlachroten Klosters. Stellt eine 5-Mann-Gruppe zusammen, wenn Ihr ihn besuchen wollt, denn jedes Gruppenmitglied kann einmal pro Tag den Reiter beschwören.
> 
> ...



Dürfte auch möglich sein.



> * Eine Maske für jede Gelegenheit: Sammelt die 20 aufgelisteten einzigartigen leichten Masken:
> 
> * Leichte weibliche Blutelfenmaske
> 
> ...



Muss man ja nicht mehr machen.




> * Das strahlende Lächeln: Zeigt Euer strahlendstes Lächeln, indem Ihr einen Zahnstocker benutzt.
> 
> * Fauliges Schlottern: Ruiniert die Schlotternächte für die Allianz. Schließt dafür die Quests für die Ruferin der Dunkelheit, Yanka, ab, die Euch nach Süderstade führen, damit Ihr dort die Fässer mit faulen Eiern ruiniert und Stinkbomben in die Stadt werft.




Kann mir das jemand erklären? Wie/Wo bekommt man Zahnstocker?



> * G.N.E.R.D.-Zorn: Erringt 50 ehrenhafte Siege, während Ihr unter dem Einfluss des G.N.E.R.D.-Stärkungszaubers steht. Das ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht!



Naja 1 BG mit Buff und man hat das Achievement.



> * Kopfschmuck: Benutzt gewichtige Kürbislaternen, um Kürbisköpfe auf alle Rassen zu setzen (jede Rasse einmal)



Bekommt man die Laternen häufig und muss man das auch bei der anderen Fraktion machen?



> * Die Maskerade: Lasst Euch von den unten aufgelisteten Stäben der Verwandlung transformieren:
> 
> * Fledermaus
> 
> ...



Naja bisschen in der Gilde rumfragen, dann klappt das.




> * Gruselalarm: Erhaltet einen Gruselkürbis-Haustier und einen Gruselhelm.



Das ist nicht so leicht, oder? Droppt der Reiter das Minipet und wenn ja mit welcher Chance? Und wie bekommt man den Helm?



> * Süßes oder Saures in Kalimdor: Besucht die Süßigkeiteneimer in Kalimdor.
> 
> * Süßes oder Saures in den östlichen Königreichen: Besucht die Süßigkeiteneimer in den östlichen Königreichen.
> 
> * Süßes oder Saures in der Scherbenwelt: Besucht die Süßigkeiteneimer in der Scherbenwelt.



Was sind Süßigkeiteneimer? Muss ich da zu allen Gastwirten?



> * Süßes oder Saures in Azeroth: Schließt die „Süßes oder Saures“-Erfolge in Kalimdir, den östlichen Königreichen oder der Scherbenwelt erfolgreich ab.
> 
> * Geschlottert werde dein Name: Schließt folgende Schlotternachts-Erfolge ab:
> 
> ...



Ja das wars... Würde mich freuen, wenn mir ein paar Spieler, die schon länger spielen meine Fragen beantworten könnten.


----------



## Das Licht (17. Oktober 2008)

kriegt man ein titel wenn man alle quests gemacht hat???

des wär ja geil

wie hießt der?


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (17. Oktober 2008)

Ja alle bis auf 20 Masken und er heißt Nachtschrecken


----------



## Impostor (17. Oktober 2008)

Das mit dem PvP ist ein massives Problem wenn einem PvP überhaupt nicht einen Meter interesiert!
ich werd bestimmt nich dafür in eines


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (17. Oktober 2008)

Impostor schrieb:


> Das mit dem PvP ist ein massives Problem wenn einem PvP überhaupt nicht einen Meter interesiert!
> ich werd bestimmt nich dafür in eines



gehen?

Ist 1 BG so schlimm? 50 Ehrenhafte Siege hat man doch gleich zusammen.


----------



## Diabolus Dark (18. Oktober 2008)

> * Gruselalarm: Erhaltet einen Gruselkürbis-Haustier und einen Gruselhelm.



Ich würd mir am ehesten darum Sorgen machen. Was ich voriges Jahr mitbekommen hab droppt das Haustier extrem selten.


----------



## I n s a n i t y (18. Oktober 2008)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie das mit dem Zahnstocher gehen soll?


----------



## Sinstra (18. Oktober 2008)

Ein Dorf vor dem Reiter beschützen ( Das ganze Feuer löschen ) und man kriegt ein Paket von der Waisenmatrone mit 10 Zahnstochern drin


----------



## bjxx (18. Oktober 2008)

bei mir ist es heute gedropt habe es leider nicht bekommen


----------



## wertzû (18. Oktober 2008)

1 run beide seltenen sachen beckommen. bin gerade kalimdor am abfarmen königreiche und scherbe hab ich hintermir


----------



## Hetzjagd (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich versteh das mit den Süssigkeiten essen bis zum Erbrechen nicht,hab soviele gegessen un nix passiert.Kann mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## I n s a n i t y (18. Oktober 2008)

Musst die Süßigkeiten essen, die du nach einem erfolgreichen Kill des kopflosen Reiters bekommst.


----------



## Hetzjagd (18. Oktober 2008)

Ah,Ok,danke dir!


----------



## saat4ever (18. Oktober 2008)

I schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie das mit dem Zahnstocher gehen soll?




Die kannste bekommen bei einen Gasthaus, einfach Süsses oder Saures anklicken und dann wird halt per Zufall entschieden was du bekommst, hatte schon 2 mal so Zahnstocher.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Oktober 2008)

Sarun/Syldana schrieb:


> Ist 1 BG so schlimm? 50 Ehrenhafte Siege hat man doch gleich zusammen.




Jo isses!! Den Teil werde ich mir auch schenken.


----------



## Tupac 2 (18. Oktober 2008)

Hab da mal ne frage wo bekomme ich die Qs da für XD


----------



## Lanyx (18. Oktober 2008)

Also bei mir steht das ich alle 20 Masken sammeln muss für dne titel oO


----------



## Hotgoblin (18. Oktober 2008)

Oha heute startet das schon.
Naja schade kann ja nicht zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkraistlin (18. Oktober 2008)

Naja also ich hoffe dass das Pet ne erhöhte Droppchance im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr hat ..
Und der Gruselhelm? Ist das der Plattenhelm oder was?


----------



## oliilo (18. Oktober 2008)

welches dorf mus ich retten und wei amch ich die allis kaput is doch auch ne qu also woher ?


----------



## Lanyx (18. Oktober 2008)

Darkraistlin schrieb:


> Naja also ich hoffe dass das Pet ne erhöhte Droppchance im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr hat ..
> Und der Gruselhelm? Ist das der Plattenhelm oder was?


bei meinem bruder ist es heute gedropt und der helm ist aus stoff und hat 3 rüsi ^^ ist bei mir gedroppt


----------



## Darkraistlin (18. Oktober 2008)

Lanyx schrieb:


> bei meinem bruder ist es heute gedropt und der helm ist aus stoff und hat 3 rüsi ^^ ist bei mir gedroppt



Ah ok danke .. naja hab den jetzt 8 mal gelegt und weder Pet noch Helm ..


----------



## Etic (18. Oktober 2008)

behält man diesen titel nachtschrecken auch noch nach den schlotternächten??? und wie sieht es da mit den erfolgen aus? bleiben die auch gespeichert?!


----------



## Anetheron - Sedarion (18. Oktober 2008)

Was muss ich bei der einen Quest machen wo ich das Horden Fest da ausspionieren muss "Fest des Weidemanns" | Ist für Allianz


----------



## kukAn (19. Oktober 2008)

Sarun/Syldana schrieb:


> Ja alle bis auf 20 Masken und er heißt Nachtschrecken



wie denn ? ich habe alles bis auf die aufgabe fertig, hab aber immernoch nicht den titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird das denn erst weggepatched ? oder muss man doch 20 masken sammeln ? wäre toll wenn mir das jemand aufklärt, der bescheid weiss

danke


----------



## Miragle (19. Oktober 2008)

kukAn schrieb:


> wie denn ? ich habe alles bis auf die aufgabe fertig, hab aber immernoch nicht den titel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Erst mit Patch 3.0.3 brauch man das nicht mehr

Also das Haustier und der Helm is bei uns in einem Run gedropt, sogar das Schwert ^^. Hab den Helm bekommen und hab ihn eben an, könnt ja Arsenal gucken. ^^

Tipp: Nehmt die Quest "Der Kopflose Reiter" an, dan könnt ihr ihn 2x beschwören, einma die Quest und einma Daily  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg.


----------



## Foxwolf (19. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Jo isses!! Den Teil werde ich mir auch schenken.



was is bitte an nem bg schlimm ? wenn man das den ganzen tag macht würds mich auch nerven aber  1 (!!!!) bg .... also bitte  .....


----------



## Pyrodimi (19. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Jo isses!! Den Teil werde ich mir auch schenken.


 /sign
Da ich das equip versus Equip in WoW auch hasse sind mit dieser Quest im BG sämtliche Announcen gestorben auch nur eine schlotternachtsquest zu machen
DANKE BLIZZARD


----------



## Treefolk (19. Oktober 2008)

Anetheron schrieb:


> Was muss ich bei der einen Quest machen wo ich das Horden Fest da ausspionieren muss "Fest des Weidemanns" | Ist für Allianz




Du must nach Undercity/Unterstadt reiten, kurz davor auf dem Weg dahin, steht eine Strohpuppe die jeden Tag an den Schlotternächten um 20 Uhr angezündet wird. Wenn du in die nähe der Puppe kommst hast das Fest ausspioniert.


----------



## Soulfire² (19. Oktober 2008)

Wodurch kann man die Laternen bekommen? (hatte ein paar durch die lösch quest aber bisher noch keine neuen auftreiben können)


----------



## Dinquisitor (19. Oktober 2008)

Eine Frage zu den Verwandlungen mit dem Zauberstab: ich und ein Gildenmitglied wurden bereits zur Fledermaus verwandelt hiermit, aber es wurde in den Erfolgen nicht verzeichnet, dass dies bereits geschehen ist. Muss man als dieses verwandelte Tierchen die eine 1h die der Effekt anhält, verbleiben? Oder war es schlicht nen Bug, dass es nicht gezählt wurde?


----------



## Soulfire² (19. Oktober 2008)

Dinquisitor schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu den Verwandlungen mit dem Zauberstab: ich und ein Gildenmitglied wurden bereits zur Fledermaus verwandelt hiermit, aber es wurde in den Erfolgen nicht verzeichnet, dass dies bereits geschehen ist. Muss man als dieses verwandelte Tierchen die eine 1h die der Effekt anhält, verbleiben? Oder war es schlicht nen Bug, dass es nicht gezählt wurde?




Es zählt nur wenn es nicht durch die Stäbe mit random Verwandlung gemacht wurde.


----------



## Maltharo (19. Oktober 2008)

Naja hab beides, Helm und Haustier...hab jedem 50g in die Hand gedrückt dafür, das sie beim Haustier passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Rest der Archievments ist eigentlich sau easy.
Also kniet nieder vor dem Nachtschrecken Maltharo!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw. Kann mal wer dieses Schwert posten/linken whatever was der droppt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corey666 (19. Oktober 2008)

das einzige problem was ich hab ist so ne leichte maske zu bekommen, ich weiss die sind in den beuteln drinne wenn man süßes oder saures macht aber bei mir waren nur zahnstocher  hab gestern 6stacks mit diesem crap bekommen -.- kein wunder warum das mit den 20 masken weggepatched wird, das ist reine glückssache das betrifft auch halt den helm und das pet, sowie die stäbe für die verwandlungen zu bekommen der rest ist schnell an einen tag gemacht.
ansonsten allen viel spaß bei den schlotternächten finde die auch ohne titel und mount super


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

> * Kopfschmuck: Benutzt gewichtige Kürbislaternen, um Kürbisköpfe auf alle Rassen zu setzen (jede Rasse einmal)





die Laternen bekommste von den daylis von dern leuten die nur in den Schlotternächten da sind


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

LOL xDDDDDDDD ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ihr kennt doch die q wenn der Reiter in goldhain oder so stirbt und sein Kürbis fallen lässt??


wenn man die q abgibt bekommt man ein paket

und ratet mal was da drinne war!!??

GENAU 1 GRÜNER BESEN undzwar der hier http://wow.buffed.de/?i=33189 jaja voll geil xDD


----------



## Soulfire² (19. Oktober 2008)

Kann man die Daylie pro Ort einmal machen oder gilt die für alle?


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. Oktober 2008)

gilt für alle


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (19. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Jo isses!! Den Teil werde ich mir auch schenken.



Naja wenn man den Titel möchte, kann man das ja ruhig mal machen. 



Lanyx schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht das ich alle 20 Masken sammeln muss für dne titel oO



Nein alles außer dieses Achievement braucht man.

Naja habe mittlerweile einige Achievements geholt. Die mit den Orten sind super leicht, hat man in ca. 2 h.
Das einzige, was ziemlich schwierig ist, sind die Verwandlungen (da hab ich 2) und das Pet und den Helm.


----------



## Sensitive (19. Oktober 2008)

also ich hätte den titel auch super gern. mir fehlen noch 3 erfolge: zahnstocher und maske (die werde ich schon noch bekommen) und der erfolg mit pet und maske...das macht mir sorge. bisher nur 1 ma gedropt bei mir, wäre schade wenns an 2 so kack items scheitert. weil Nachtschrecken hat irgendwie stil^^


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (19. Oktober 2008)

Sensitive schrieb:


> also ich hätte den titel auch super gern. mir fehlen noch 3 erfolge: zahnstocher und maske (die werde ich schon noch bekommen) und der erfolg mit pet und maske...das macht mir sorge. bisher nur 1 ma gedropt bei mir, wäre schade wenns an 2 so kack items scheitert. weil Nachtschrecken hat irgendwie stil^^



Genauso ist es auch bei mir...
Fände es schade, wenn es wegen 2 Items scheitern würde. Bei mir wurde beides noch gar nicht gedroppt und ich hab ihn 16 mal besiegt.


----------



## Raai (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe ein Problem mit einen der Erfolge...
und zwar mit [Raus damit!]...

habe mittlerweile an die 200 [Süßes Saures] verspeißt..
aber mein Char will einfach nicht Kotzen...

hat wer ein vorschlag oder so?


----------



## Psychosandman (19. Oktober 2008)

du brauchst die der kopflose da droppt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plaigor (19. Oktober 2008)

du musst sehr viele hintereinander essen und sonst wenns net klappt isses nen bug 


und das mit 20 masken wird rausgepatscht oder wie hab nämlich alle andere und alles was der reiter droppt bis aufs pferdchen hab ich auch ich hab als mage sogar den helm und alle erfolge bis auf die 20 masken und da würden mir noch 6 fehlen


----------



## Raai (19. Oktober 2008)

Das ist mir völlig klar...
und es waren die vom Reiter... 

100 hatte ich und 100 meine Gildenkollegen...


----------



## Rhokan (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab alle Tavernen gestern abgeklappert und somit ne Menge G.N.E.R.D.S bekommen, heute sind sie weg, kann ich das Achievement jetzt nicht mehr machen?


----------



## Rhokan (19. Oktober 2008)

-- Doppelpost --


----------



## Plaigor (19. Oktober 2008)

tjy das is pach ich glaub den erfolg kannste dieses jahr net mehr machen es sei den die gnerds dinger gibt dir jemand da die net gebundnen sind


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (19. Oktober 2008)

das schwirigste an dem titel ist auf jeden fall das haustier und den helm zu sammeln
das andere ist echt easy


----------



## Plaigor (19. Oktober 2008)

naja man muss nur glück haben das es dropt und dann brauch man würfelglück


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (19. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich hab alle Tavernen gestern abgeklappert und somit ne Menge G.N.E.R.D.S bekommen, heute sind sie weg, kann ich das Achievement jetzt nicht mehr machen?



Die sind nicht Seelengebunden, frag mal in der Gilde oder in einer Hauptstadt.


----------



## Sensitive (19. Oktober 2008)

Plaigor schrieb:


> naja man muss nur glück haben das es dropt und dann brauch man würfelglück



so ist es. nur leider hatte ich bisher nur dropglück -.- die sollte den mist auch wegpatchen für den titel. wenn man den jeden tag legt und das pet jeden tag dropt kann man trotzdem immer kein würfelglück haben. und die 2 sachen sind halt am schwersten zu bekommen


----------



## Swold (19. Oktober 2008)

Lanyx schrieb:


> bei meinem bruder ist es heute gedropt und der helm ist aus stoff und hat 3 rüsi ^^ ist bei mir gedroppt



Es gibt zwei Helme. Der andere ist in der Tat episch und platte.


----------



## Batista1992 (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mich voll gefreut dass ich endlich mal nen Titel ganz einfach bekommen kann und dann kommt wieder sowas mit dropglück, mein Drop bzw. würfelglück is voll beschissen und wenns wieder daran scheitert reg ich mich total auf!


----------



## Darkraistlin (19. Oktober 2008)

Man sollte das Achievment einfach umändern in: Besitzt einen Gruselkürbis *oder* einen Gruselhelm 
Dann hätte man wenigtens noch Chancen ..
Naja mein Freund hatte das Glück noch das Pet von letzten Jahr zu haben und hatte gestern noch den Helm bekommen.
Der ist nun auf dem besten Weg zu seinem Titel ..


----------



## Hojo (19. Oktober 2008)

Das Pet war bisher nicht dabei, dafür hat gestern einer aus meiner Gruppe das Mount bekommen. @_@
Das ist ja sowas von genial anzusehen.
Denke mal das ist noch etwas seltener als das Pet. *g*


----------



## Pusillin (19. Oktober 2008)

> Kann mir das jemand erklären? Wie/Wo bekommt man Zahnstocker?


jo hatte grade 10 stück in nem schlotterbeutel, sind leider seelengebunden!


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (19. Oktober 2008)

Pusillin schrieb:


> jo hatte grade 10 stück in nem schlotterbeutel, sind leider seelengebunden!



Bei 4/7 hab ich keinen Beutel bekommen -.- Ansonsten waren Masken und Stäbe drin.


----------



## Deryana (19. Oktober 2008)

Wenn das so weitergeht wird das nix mit dem Erfolg.... kein einlogen --> kein süsses oder saures --> kein erfolg


----------



## Soulfire² (19. Oktober 2008)

Juhu bin mal weiter, mir fehlen jetzt nur noch:  1xZahnstocher und das Pet dann isses geschafft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffentlich scheitert es nich am Pet...


----------



## Kurta (19. Oktober 2008)

hmm ist relativ leicht die ganzen sachen zu erfüllen , mir fehlen nur noch 2 erfolge dann hab ich den titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2tage dafür gebraucht , hab mir auch mühe gegebn . Zusätzlich gibt das gut Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelbrot (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab den Titel inner Tasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heckisack (19. Oktober 2008)

Mir fehlen noch Maske und Pet. Mich wundert es ein bisschen dass hier manche schon 14 (!) Masken haben, ich hab bei mir und Kumpels bisher gerade mal einen "Drop" mitbekommen. Da ist es doch wirklich nett dass sie den 20 Masken-Erfolg entfernen.
Ich finde es gut, dass Drops wie der Helm und das Pet dabei sind, sonst läuft wieder jeder mit dem Titel rum und das ist ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache. Und es sind ja auch noch fast 2 Wochen, immer lustig wenn sich nach 48 Stunden schon die Flamer aus den Ecken trauen und rumheueln...


----------



## Lighthelios (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab ALLE Sachen gemacht nur die mit den 20 Masken nicht. Angeblich braucht man die ja nicht, aber ich habe keinen Titel bekommen...


----------



## philits (20. Oktober 2008)

mir fehlen auch nur mehr die blöden zahnstocher und das pet.

ich hoffe ich krieg beides noch in nächster zeit sonst wirds nix mit titel.


----------



## Pcasso (20. Oktober 2008)

da ich auf der arbeit bin und net zeit hab alles zu lesen probier ich hier schonma einiges zu beantworten falls es schon gemacht wurde, sorry

also das kürbishaustier + den helm bekommste vom eventboss , der sich im friedhof des scharlachroten klosters befindet..... solltest du die quest in brill angenommen haben kannst du ihn 2 x beschwören.

den zahnstocher bekommst du indem du zu einem gastwirt gehst und "süßes oder saures" machst (eigentlich sehr witzig geworden, wennde genau hinschaust blitzen deine zähne auf ^^)

bei "süßes oder saures" bekommst auch die stäbe zum verwandeln (kannste im handelschannel tauschen gegen andere verzis oder wie es andere spezialisten machen....verkauf sie ^^
Stab der Verwandlung (ZUFÄLLIG) zählt nicht!!

(zwischenbemerkung: ich dneke ma das wirst du alle sschon rausgefunden haben, da die schlotternächte ja schon angefangen haben)

die süssigkeiten eimer in kalimdor , der scherbenwelt und östliche königreiche findest du bei den ganzen gasthäusern, welche du genau anpeilen musst siehst du im erfolgsfenster unter --> weltevents 
--> schlotternächte --> und dann die jeweilige rubrik dafür


das mit den G.N.E.R.D.S. ist wie du bereits sagtest im pvp locker machbar , aber auch vor dem kloster schnell geschafft

die kürbishelme die du auf die inzelnen rassen werfen musst, bekommst du on mass bei quests oder  dem eventboss hinterhergeworfen (aber bitte beachte, das du den helm auf jmd. werfen musst der noch keinen kürbis aufm kopf hat, sonst zählts nicht.)

hmmm was hab ich vergessen? komm gerade nicht drauf ^^ falls mir was einfällt geh ich tante edith besuchen und lass eine nachricht von ihr übermitteln 

(sorry nochmal falls das schon geschrieben wurde, wie gesagt wenig zeit um alles durchzulesen ^^)

greetingz 
pcasso - nera'thor


----------



## Wowneuling (20. Oktober 2008)

Ist genau das eingetreten, was ich mir schon von Anfang an gedacht habe. Alle sind Sie geil auf diese Errungenschaften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und statt froh darüber zu sein, dass über 750 unterschiedlichste neue Aufgaben und Herrausforderungen warten die alle unterschiedlichste Schwierigkeitsgrade haben, wird gemosert, dass man diese doch gefälligst so einfach aufbauen soll, dass man sie binnen eines Tages abarbeiten kann. Nur damit sich die selben Leute nach 3 Wochen wieder hinstellen können, dass WoW langweilig ist und sie nicht wissen was sie tun sollen...

Ich für meinen Teil finde es sehr gut, dass auch beim Schlotternachtsevent Sachen dabei sind, die sehr schwer zu schaffen sind (Stichwort: Helm und Haustier) aber bei weitem nicht Unmöglich...Ich persönlich war oft drin (ca. 20-25mal dürften es gewesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und habe das Haustier, Besen und das Schwert abgestaubt. Nun nochmal 20 oder mit Glück 2mal rein und den Plattehelm und den Stoffhelm abstauben^^)

Achja, hab da selber noch eine Frage: Hat jemand Informationen darüber, ob die bisherigen Errungenschaften der Schlotternächte auch für nächstes Jahr erhalten bleiben? Oder werden diese nach den Schlotternächten resetet?!


----------



## philits (20. Oktober 2008)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ist genau das eingetreten, was ich mir schon von Anfang an gedacht habe. Alle sind Sie geil auf diese Errungenschaften
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm ob die nächstes jahr noch gelten weiß ich leider nicht.

da gibts einen plattenhelm ? ich war da schon so oft drin und immer nur zauberbesen und casterring gedroppt. sonst nix.

aja genau der stoffhelm einmal und da hab ich ihn gekriegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (20. Oktober 2008)

Ja gibt es, einen sehr schönen sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://wow.buffed.de/?i=33808


----------



## DaniL (20. Oktober 2008)

mir fehlt nur noch das Pet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also des Maskenachievement mal ausgelassen , wird ja gott sei dank mit Patch 3.0.3 rausgenommen!


----------



## philits (20. Oktober 2008)

ja mir fehlt wie gesagt noch pet und der blöde zahnstocher.

wie genau kriegt man den ? durch süßes oder  saures ?

bei mir war der noch nie dabei.


----------



## Lighthelios (20. Oktober 2008)

Kommt der Patch am Mittwoch?


----------



## Plaigor (20. Oktober 2008)

Lighthelios schrieb:


> Kommt der Patch am Mittwoch?




ja der kommt diesen mittwoch und ich hab alle erfolge und mir fehlen nurnoch 3 masken deshalb find ich es auch etwas doof das es rausgenommen wird aber naja 
ich will dieses verdammte pferd noch haben 4 aus meiner gilde haben es und alle 4 male war ich dabei als es droppte


----------



## philits (20. Oktober 2008)

vor dem patch muss man aber nicht die anderen erfolge von halloween haben oder ?

man kann auch nach dem patch noch dem titel kriegen. ich weiß is blöde frage aber wäre nett wenn wer mir das beantworten würde.


----------



## Plaigor (20. Oktober 2008)

philits schrieb:


> vor dem patch muss man aber nicht die anderen erfolge von halloween haben oder ?
> 
> man kann auch nach dem patch noch dem titel kriegen. ich weiß is blöde frage aber wäre nett wenn wer mir das beantworten würde.




ja kann man man hat nach dem patch noch solang zeit bis die schlotternächte enden


----------



## philits (20. Oktober 2008)

ok gut zu wissen.

dann brauch ich ja NUUUUUUUUR mehr dropglück


----------



## Plaigor (20. Oktober 2008)

philits schrieb:


> ok gut zu wissen.
> 
> dann brauch ich ja NUUUUUUUUR mehr dropglück



na dann viel glück an alle die noch dropglück und würfelglück brauchen


----------



## BlizzLord (21. Oktober 2008)

> Das mit dem PvP ist ein massives Problem wenn einem PvP überhaupt nicht einen Meter interesiert!
> ich werd bestimmt nich dafür in eines



Das mit dem PvE ein massives Problem wenn einem Pve Überhaupt nicht einen Meter interesiert!
ich werd bestimmt nich dafür in eines ?gehen?(also ne inze^^)


----------



## Pacster (21. Oktober 2008)

Plaigor schrieb:


> ja der kommt diesen mittwoch und ich hab alle erfolge und mir fehlen nurnoch 3 masken deshalb find ich es auch etwas doof das es rausgenommen wird aber naja
> ich will dieses verdammte pferd noch haben 4 aus meiner gilde haben es und alle 4 male war ich dabei als es droppte




Jo..nur weil du so ein lucker bei den masken bist...oder tatsächlich einmal stündlich einloggst(soll ja leute ohne RL geben), heißt das nicht das man sowas als Grundvoraussetzung machen sollte. Viele werden selbst mit nächstem jahr nicht die 20 masken zusammen haben da ja die gleiche maske 100mal droppen kann(die sind leider nicht einmalig)....und masken eh nur bei jedem 10. Versuch oder so droppen(jedenfalls bei mir).


----------



## Achilias (22. Oktober 2008)

kann mir mal kurz jemand das mit den stäben der verwandlung erklären?
ich hab am anfang gedacht, die wären mit in den süssigkeiten eimern in den tavernen. allerdings hab ich jetzt scherbenwelt und die östlichen reiche abgefarmt und bin jetzt bei kalimdor und hatte noch keinen dabei.
jetzt habe ich hier irgendwas von süßes oder saures gelesen. hab dann direkt mal n gastwirt angesprochen und süßes oder saures gewählt. wurde aber nur verwandelt und das wars.
kapier nicht so ganz, wo man die her bekommt. wär nett, wenn mir da einer weiterhelfen könnte...


----------



## Xelyna (22. Oktober 2008)

Achilias schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich hier irgendwas von süßes oder saures gelesen. hab dann direkt mal n gastwirt angesprochen und süßes oder saures gewählt. wurde aber nur verwandelt und das wars.
> kapier nicht so ganz, wo man die her bekommt. wär nett, wenn mir da einer weiterhelfen könnte...


Ja genau da bekommst du das her.
Es gibt:
Süßes: Einen Beutel mit z.b. Zauberstäben, fliegenden Besen und Süßigkeiten
oder
Saures: Du wirst random verwandelt (;


----------



## philits (22. Oktober 2008)

boaaaahhh ich krieg keine zahnstocher von den doofen gastwirten. immer nur stäbe der verwandlung. und das pet droppt auch nie beim reiter.

wenigstens hab ich gestern den plattehelm bekommen. der ist stylisch und hat eine coole lache ^^


----------



## Arondor (22. Oktober 2008)

Zahnstocher gibts bei den Städte quests


----------



## Pirillo (22. Oktober 2008)

Ähm, Hallo ich bin grad ein wenig unwissend. Ich dachte das dieses mit den 20 Masken rausgepatcht wird. Ist aber nocht drinne...brauch man es nun oder nicht? weil ich würde es sicher net mehr schaffen, ich habe so ein Pech die Masken zu bekommen :-/

Wäre klasse wenn einer eine Antwort hat und nicht nur Vermutungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße


----------



## Mystic_Blue (22. Oktober 2008)

Pirillo schrieb:


> Ich dachte das dieses mit den 20 Masken rausgepatcht wird. Ist aber nocht drinne..



Das wird daran liegen das der Patch doch nicht heute durchgeführt wurde. Zumindest steht immer noch die 3.0.2. (9056) beim Spiel. 

Wird er wohl doch erst nächste Woche kommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philits (22. Oktober 2008)

Arondor schrieb:


> Zahnstocher gibts bei den Städte quests



bei welchen städtequests ?

das mit dem feuerlöschen ? das hab ich auch jeden tag gemacht


----------



## Muggu (22. Oktober 2008)

also ich hatte nach zwei tagen alle erfolge bis auf die masken aber die braucht man ja nicht mehr^^


----------



## Maternus (22. Oktober 2008)

Zahnstocher scheint es Random für jede Quest zu geben. Bei mir kamen sie nur von den Gastwirten, Gildies berichteten davon sie von verschiedenen anderen Quests bekommen zu haben.


----------



## philits (22. Oktober 2008)

also wenn ich den titel nur wegen den zahnstochern nicht bekomme lauf ich amok


----------



## Flooza (22. Oktober 2008)

philits schrieb:


> also wenn ich den titel nur wegen den zahnstochern nicht bekomme lauf ich amok



xD hab sie schon 3mal bei "Süßes oder Saueres" bekommen...
einfach Geduld haben


----------



## Hjeld (22. Oktober 2008)

sollte die maskenquest heute nicht rausgenommen werden?
mit patch 3.03? aber kam ja heut garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philits (22. Oktober 2008)

Hjeld schrieb:


> sollte die maskenquest heute nicht rausgenommen werden?
> mit patch 3.03? aber kam ja heut garnicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der kommt nächsten mittwoch


----------



## Forderz (22. Oktober 2008)

ich hab eben vom dem Gastwirt meines Vertrauens einen Schlotterbeutel bekommen, und sieh sich einer was drin war, das Pet welches auch beim Reiter droppt, jetzt läuft mein Bankchar mit dem Pet rum, sieht man auch nicht oft find ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philits (22. Oktober 2008)

Forderz schrieb:


> ich hab eben vom dem Gastwirt meines Vertrauens einen Schlotterbeutel bekommen, und sieh sich einer was drin war, das Pet welches auch beim Reiter droppt, jetzt läuft mein Bankchar mit dem Pet rum, sieht man auch nicht oft find ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



war da ohne scheiß das kürbispet drinnen ?


----------



## Darkraistlin (22. Oktober 2008)

Forderz schrieb:


> ich hab eben vom dem Gastwirt meines Vertrauens einen Schlotterbeutel bekommen, und sieh sich einer was drin war, das Pet welches auch beim Reiter droppt, jetzt läuft mein Bankchar mit dem Pet rum, sieht man auch nicht oft find ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ne is klar .. ich will auch mal so viel Glück haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forderz (22. Oktober 2008)

philits schrieb:


> war da ohne scheiß das kürbispet drinnen ?



jupp, wollts auch nicht glauben, kann grad kein screen schicken weil ich beim praktikum bin, liefer ihn aber so um 18:15 Uhr nach


----------



## philits (22. Oktober 2008)

Forderz schrieb:


> jupp, wollts auch nicht glauben, kann grad kein screen schicken weil ich beim praktikum bin, liefer ihn aber so um 18:15 Uhr nach



also ich glaub dir schon, kanns mir aber echt nicht so richtig vorstellen das da auch ein pet drin sein soll.

also wenns so ist hats extremst kleine dropchancen.


----------



## Forderz (22. Oktober 2008)

philits schrieb:


> also ich glaub dir schon, kanns mir aber echt nicht so richtig vorstellen das da auch ein pet drin sein soll.
> 
> also wenns so ist hats extremst kleine dropchancen.



ein anderer bankchar hatte den Kürbishut auf (ohne den "Buff") 
tippe mal auf dropchance 0,1%  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nex!as (22. Oktober 2008)

Habe den Titel auch bald (hoff ich zumindest), ich habe jetzt sogut wie alle Archievements außer Gruselalarm dort fehlt mir noch das Pet. Mit meinen beiden adneren 70ern hab ich es, aber bei meinem Rogue wills einfach nich droppen =(


----------



## philits (22. Oktober 2008)

ok ich glaub Forderz ^^

ich hab grad eingeloggt. dann feuer gelöscht und das pet war wirklich in dem kürbis drin !!!

echt geile sache


----------



## Latharíl (22. Oktober 2008)

Sarun/Syldana schrieb:


> Ja alle bis auf 20 Masken und er heißt Nachtschrecken




die masken braucht man dafür nich?


----------



## philits (22. Oktober 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> die masken braucht man dafür nich?



nein die werden nächsten mittwoch weggepatcht

gottseidank


----------



## Darkraise (22. Oktober 2008)

als ich dies gelesen habe, dachte ich nur omg
aber dann hab ich mich eingeloggt und gastwirt angesprochen und siehe da ein gruselkürbis war drinnen


----------



## philits (22. Oktober 2008)

Darkraise schrieb:


> als ich dies gelesen habe, dachte ich nur omg
> aber dann hab ich mich eingeloggt und gastwirt angesprochen und siehe da ein gruselkürbis war drinnen



ja bei mir auch jez brauch ich nur mehr die zahnstocher


----------



## Darkraise (22. Oktober 2008)

ja mir auch, aber der helm leider auch noch 
aber zum glück is ja noch eine woche zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasdeja (22. Oktober 2008)

Hatte jetzt 2 Mal das Pet im Schlotterbeutel und bisher nieee Zahnstocher :x


----------



## Hjeld (22. Oktober 2008)

bei mir war im schlotterbeutel grad auch das pet drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jetzt brauch ich nur noch den zahnstocher und den kürbis kopf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shyo (22. Oktober 2008)

Hatte den Helm im Beutel fehlt nur noch das Pet.


----------



## Arkoras (22. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, also die Zahnstocher scheinen echt verdammt selten zu sein...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Hmm, also die Zahnstocher scheinen echt verdammt selten zu sein...



Habe bis jetzt 2 mall welche gehabt ....


----------



## TheGui (22. Oktober 2008)

also naja, hab 9 masken.. und noch über ne woche... das die das wechpatchen is OK, aber unmöglich is es net : /

öfter als 3-4 x am tag hol ich mir auch keinen beutel ab!

und Pet+Helm is heut beim event gedropt... der rest war ja mehr als easy : /


----------



## Juicebag (23. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir war erst der Helm und dann direkt danach das Pet im Schlotterbeutel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Zahnstocher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Necronos1 (23. Oktober 2008)

Das Kann auch alles in den Beuteln sein? Ich hab bis jetzt noch nie was drinnen gehabt und das bei 3 Chars und bestimmt 30 Beuteln...


----------



## Thromkal (23. Oktober 2008)

Wenn das Pet jetzt tatsächlich so häufig in den Beuteln ist wie es durch Eure Posts den Anschein hat, steht ja dem Titel nichts mehr im Wege. Bisher hatte ich kein Glück bei dem Reiter. Ich habe den jetzt seit Eventbeginn täglich 5 -9 mal umgehaun und nur den Helm bekommen. Das Pet hab ich zwei mal gesehen aber kein Würfelnglück gehabt. Das Reittier hab ich noch nie dropen sehen...


----------



## Qonix (23. Oktober 2008)

Gestern das Mount gedroppt und ich würfel eine 34. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollimua (23. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir ist auch schon 2 mal das Mount gedroppt. Leider habe ich es auch noch nicht bekommen. Ich hab immer so ein Würfel-Pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch beim Pet und beim Helm bisher kein Glück gehabt. Und den zahnstocher hab ich auch noch nicht...


----------



## philits (23. Oktober 2008)

das mount hab ich bis jetzt noch nie droppen sehn leider.

aber hab gestern endlich das pet gekriegt und brauch jetzt nur mehr die zahnstocher. ich hoff ich krieg die bald


----------



## Midnightboy (23. Oktober 2008)

Also erstmal will ich sägen das ich das mit nem ipone schreibe und das net so einfach is. Hatte das achievement nach ein paar Tagen aber das mount is bis jetzt noch nie gedropt und ich war min 250 mal drin hat das nur 0,1 oder was?


----------



## Luemmler (23. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab auch alles zusammen für den Titel.

Pet ist beim Gastwirt gedropt aber das Mount hab ich leider noch nie gesehen.

Grüsse

Luemmler


----------



## Arlokk (23. Oktober 2008)

mount gestern mit ner 56 bekommen <.< zum glück waren wir nur 3 leuts :x titel soweit auch shcon sicher. und wegen den masken
kumpel meint er hätte schon fast alle. 4 fehlen ihm noch <.< ka wie das geht. hatte bisher 4 masken. davon wurden 2 gezählt >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexorio (23. Oktober 2008)

der erste schlotterbeutel den ich geöffnet hab : das Haustier ^^
jetzt hab ich alle erfolge auser das mit den masken ...  glaub ich hab immoment nur 6 masken xD


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (23. Oktober 2008)

Klasse, ich hatte schon gut 5 Stack Zahnstocher, unzählige Zufallsverwandlungen aber noch kein Pet.
Naja, is ja noch Zeit...

Aber immerhin das Mount bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philits (29. Oktober 2008)

hat jemand nach dem nächtlichen hotfix schon nachgesehn ob man den maskenerfolg noch für den titel braucht ?

weil das wäre der einzige  der mir noch fehlen würde.


----------



## M18 (29. Oktober 2008)

philits schrieb:


> hat jemand nach dem nächtlichen hotfix schon nachgesehn ob man den maskenerfolg noch für den titel braucht ?
> 
> weil das wäre der einzige  der mir noch fehlen würde.



immer schön in 2 threads genau die gleiche frage stellen.

zumindest beim login stand gestern nix von 3.0.3, bin aber in der arbeit grad kann also nicht nachschaun. man wirds sehn wenn die server wieder kommen


----------



## martog (29. Oktober 2008)

Patch 3.0.3 kommt heute nicht. Scheint so als wenn da bei den Programmierern nicht alles so läuft wie Blizz das gern hätte.
Ob die Maskengeschichte endlich weg ist keine Ahnung, ich hab erst 2 Stück bekommen. Wenn die einer zusammen bekommt ist das ein echtes Wunder.


----------



## Epicor (1. November 2008)

Das is sowas von gemein...

Hab seit Anfang der Schlotternächte nun täglich mind. 8mal (mit versch. Chars) den Reiter gelegt, nie das Mount, noch den Helm noch das Pet dropen sehen.
Und von den Beuteln red ich ma gar nich. Mit 8 Chars täglich ca. 5-6 Mal Beutel geholt und nie war ne Maske drin oder gar Pet / Helm ... 
Is doch kacke, wenn ma den Titel nich ma selber beeinflußen kann he.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (1. November 2008)

tja so ist das im ganzen spiel die ganze zeit über mit prozentualen Dropchancen...


----------



## Stoffl (2. November 2008)

Ich hab den Titel sicher. Pet und Helm sind eigentlich 
so gut wie immer beim Reiter gedroppt und der Rest
ist bis auf die Maskengeschichte kein Problem. Man 
muss jetzt nur noch bis zum Patch warten dann ist
der Titel verfügbar.


----------



## le-chuck (2. November 2008)

Epicor schrieb:


> Das is sowas von gemein...
> 
> Hab seit Anfang der Schlotternächte nun täglich mind. 8mal (mit versch. Chars) den Reiter gelegt, nie das Mount, noch den Helm noch das Pet dropen sehen.
> Und von den Beuteln red ich ma gar nich. Mit 8 Chars täglich ca. 5-6 Mal Beutel geholt und nie war ne Maske drin oder gar Pet / Helm ...
> ...



Hab das Pet 4x Drin gehabt und den Helm 5x im Beutel (ein Charakter wohlgemerkt). 

Also - mein Beileid hast du


----------

